# Easter meet up?



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey,
Just wondering if anyone would be up for a meet in the Easter holidays? The last few have been in the Midlands, so maybe do one north or south this time, depending on who wants to come?
There's been quite a few new additions in recent months so would be good to see them (and their parents!!).

Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I am away in NYC for Easter but have fun! x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Easter weekend is our due date but if baby is here and we're up to it, if its southern we will try to come


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

That sounds great! We would definitely like to come, we are in Somerset so south would be great for us if that suits others?

Becs and Helen


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Unlikely we'll make it - I will be grateful if we actually manage to leave the house at Easter!


----------

